# Miui Or Galnet Miui



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

is anyone going to volunteer to take on the task of porting either of these roms? We already have cm7 and i thought it was an easy port from there (correct me if i'm wrong).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

jellydroid13 said:


> is anyone going to volunteer to take on the task of porting either of these roms? We already have cm7 and i thought it was an easy port from there (correct me if i'm wrong).


I have spoken to framework, he's up for the task







eventually


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

but does framework43 even have the d3?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

He has the bionic, sameish hardware


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks ericerk but did he tell you when he would start it?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone have a contact for a MIUI person I can talk to?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I only know of framework


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hashcode are you thinking of porting miui too?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe. Might be a fun way finishing off CM7's bugfixes at the same time.


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ya wouldn't be a bad idea but r u going to do stock or galnet ics


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Miui would be sweet!!!!!
on the D1, Magiman at droidforums was the man to talk to.


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Any news on the Miui love for the D3?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll do a MIUI port soon as ICS is semi stable.


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahhhh, you the man..
Many thanks..


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

And I think jellydroid said to hold off till MIUI was using ICS sources, that way we don't have to go backwards.


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

ya they've already showed some of there previews so it shoudnt be that long


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

@hashcode unless you think it would be easier to port ics miui after you have gb miui working.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

jellydroid13 said:


> ya they've already showed some of there previews so it shoudnt be that long


Link?


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Link?


look at there albums on there official facebook http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=163658043693779


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Here also. The Miui site translated (sort of).
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.miui.com%2Fthread-343436-1-1.html


----------

